# this little guy hopped into the house



## phebe121 (Oct 8, 2014)

This little guy hopped into my house not sure how he got in he was cold and lethargic so i put grass.and warm water to help him out hes looking better already


----------



## wellington (Oct 8, 2014)

Where do you live? If in a colder state, I would think he would have hibernated by now, it's pretty cold at night in most of the northern areas. Lucky he found you to help him out.


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ya its cold here im in Cleveland Ohio and i would have thought he would be hibernating by now we have gotton little snow at night not enough to stick so he should have been somewhere safe but i guess it was my house but i set him up with water and grass dirt and some.bugs he looks better


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 8, 2014)

Looked up what kind he.is a gray tree frog


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 8, 2014)

omg he's so cute,i love frogs,thinking about getting some chinese tree frogs or red tree frogs


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 9, 2014)

Im with you there big eyes.r.just so cute during tge summer we have what we cann frog run at my house there everywhere. This one should have been hibernating but i guess he wanted a home instead


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 9, 2014)

I would LOVE to get a frog someday... thinking White's Tree Frog because they can be so social... I wonder why he wasn't hibernated by now?


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 9, 2014)

I wounder to but hes doing good this morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's something that can help until he can be released -http://www.amphibiancare.com/frogs/caresheets/graytreefrog.html-funny thing is, the only wild frog I've ever seen around here was the enormous green frog that was on a tree! I mean, he was HUGE! I never found out what he was, though


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 9, 2014)

Cricket time!


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep crickets he loves them thanks for the frog care sheet he will be happy here im sure lol we get toads and tree frogs


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 9, 2014)

SO CUTE! I'm glad you have been helping him so well. Now, what are you going to do with him?


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well its to.cold.to release him so he will be a new member of my house and we be loved and takin care of and will get fat and happy


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 9, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Well its to.cold.to release him so he will be a new member of my house and we be loved and takin care of and will get fat and happy


Congratulations! It looks like the frog knew exactly what home to choose


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 9, 2014)

It is weird that he's still out and about. I live in the Cleveland area as well and it's been quite cold lately!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 9, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> It is weird that he's still out and about. I live in the Cleveland area as well and it's been quite cold lately!


I'm a firm believer that sometimes people and animals are placed into our hands for a reason. I have seen this throughout my life so much. Not everything is a coincidence. I bet this little guy needed you guys and was sent exactly where he needed to go.


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes its been vary cold 45 outside right now he would be so cold i belive he needed help and was asking for it since he wasnt smart enough to hibernate now hes warm n happy


----------



## phebe121 (Oct 11, 2014)

Update hea doing well and this is.him next to a pin cricket its like the tinest


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 4, 2014)

This is what pump yellowbelly looks like when he wants another cricket the blue tank are the crickets he just stairs at them well i put 3 in there for him watching him hunt for them is cool


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 4, 2014)

Iv already had to but him in a bigger tank hes the size of a finger tip now


----------

